# First Goose



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Actually, Tugg saw his first flock of geese this morning. I took him for a long walk to tire him out, had him on his flexie, we went down by our creek to check out where the beavers are chewing on a couple of our willow trees. There was a whole flock of geese on the bank, at first he didn't see them, then once he did he seemed quite interested. He also seemed interested in the water, but way way too cold yet for him yet. He had a blast, asleep in his crate now possibly dreaming of those big honking creatures.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, he does his parents proud! Sleep tight little boy, grow up big and strong so you can chase those big honkers with your daddy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hah  This reminds me of the time I was walking Daisy at night down by our local pond. I didn't realize there was a large flock of geese just ahead of us ... but she did. She took off for the chase and suddenly I had all these geese flying around me. They are huge and powerful, I'm sure I had my eyes closed LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The state park lake we go to is a haven for geese. Penny could care less about them but takes off running for the water. Silly geese don't know they are not the target and swim away. There's always one or two that hangs back to give her 'what for'!


----------

